
Surface Studio – Microsofts First Desktop PC - rufus42
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2016/10/26/microsoft-unveils-surface-studio-first-ever-desktop-computer/
======
skykooler
"270W of Integrated Computing Power" \- that's nothing, my old Celeron was 300
watts!

------
protomyth
Isn't 3:2 aspect ratio close to what IMAX uses? I must say its quite a nice
looking rig.

------
6stringmerc
Would love to try one, looks like a perfect DAW station for my kind of
workflow, especially if the pen works as quickly as they claim. I've not been
totally won over by the experience on the Surface Pro 3 but also don't intend
to put it down (it is impressive). Very interesting development in my opinion,
and actually something I'd be interested in, strangely enough.

------
lostgame
duplicate:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12797207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12797207)

------
jamisteven
This looks pretty sweet actually.

